
Photos of the Tiananmen Square Protests Through the Lens of a Student Witness - colanderman
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/30/world/asia/tiananmen-square-protest-photos.html
======
kpU8efre7r
'At a hospital, he said, he saw people who had been shot dead, their shoulders
shattered and heads smashed. He put his camera away out of a sense of respect.

“Taking those photos is too disrespectful to them,” he said, referring to
people whose bodies had been mutilated. “I took photos of people whose bodies
could still be considered complete.'"

I'm without words. It's insane that a government would do this to its own
people. It's so far outside of my own experience that it feels impossible.
You'd think they would openly acknowledge it as a mistake from another time
and move on but no.

------
banku_brougham
I wonder if they would be able to carry out another massacre but this time
successfully prevent the world from ever knowing.

~~~
acct1771
Nope.

But they'd disappear the dwindling people that still have the courage (in the
face of almost certain death) who shared the story on WeChat etc shortly
afterward.

------
zachguo
Story from the perspective of the soldiers is more interesting and not overly
simplistic. [https://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/03/world/asia/tiananmen-
squa...](https://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/03/world/asia/tiananmen-
square-25-years-later-details-emerge-of-armys-chaos.html)

